# Wine



## binsky3333 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have recently installed wine. Whenever i go to run or install an app using it my screen goes black and it directs me to the log in screen. So i restarted my system and still same thing. What is causing this. A video drivers error?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 18, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Hi,
> I have recently installed wine. Whenever i go to run or install an app using it my screen goes black and it directs me to the log in screen. So i restarted my system and still same thing. What is causing this. A video drivers error?



Are you on linux trying to install a windows app?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 18, 2008)

BTW- CeDeGa is better........


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am on linux trying to install a windows app.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 19, 2008)

Definately try CeDeGa, it is basically an updated version of wine and is much friendlier..


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it free?


----------



## FatForester (Jan 19, 2008)

Cedega isn't free. Explain what system and distro you're running, and also which game or app you're trying to start up.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

1.Cedega aint free.
2.Cedega is for gaming.I converts dx commands to open gl.

@binsky333 have you installed the latest drivers for ur gcard. Also have you updated linux(like windows update) Try getting the latest version of wine.
Which linux are you using.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 19, 2008)

I always thought Cedega was a big rip. (if you pay for it that is) I got all my source games (including TF2) working on the linux box at my office with normal Wine and a few dx emulator patches.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

Could you elaborate that dx patches?
AFAIK dx-9 can be installed under wine.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am using fedora and i have not actually updated it. I have just ignored the updates so maybe i should update fedora and wine will work? I also heard that it is a video driver problem but without a free windows emulator i cannot install my nvidia drivers.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

you don't emulate video drivers. Go to nvidia's website and dwnload the latest driver.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes but whenever i try to install the drivers for linux it start up wine and when wine starts up it crashes.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

get *linux* drivers. not the exe ones
http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/NVIDIA_drivers_with_Red_Hat_Linux.html


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 19, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I always thought Cedega was a big rip. (if you pay for it that is) I got all my source games (including TF2) working on the linux box at my office with normal Wine and a few dx emulator patches.



Sorry binsky, these guys are right, Cedega DOES cost money. I just spoke to my friend who told me it was free and he told me he has a cracked version. I DO NOT recommend anything that's cracked. Apparently it's a monthly subscription to have it if ya do it right. Thought I could help, apologies..


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 19, 2008)

xfire said:


> Could you elaborate that dx patches?
> AFAIK dx-9 can be installed under wine.



It was a long time ago but while looking for a way to run CS:S I found a few cracked direct x installer packages that would work with Wine. (I'll try to find the link for binsky)
Oh and DX9 usually works well under wine but I was getting crash errors from the source engine and the cracked dx9 packages were the only way I could fix it.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice.
Wine doors is good too.
but there some games under linux which are very good too.
I good mmorpg should do it.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 19, 2008)

Try searching for Sauerbraten. It's a fantastic free linux-based fps.


----------

